# Please sign this petition, poor babies tied up in a nursery school!



## poppyseed (Dec 22, 2005)

Please move this if I have posted it in the wrong section.

This is outrageous, babies aged between 4 and 15 months were tied up with sheets at nap time to 'help them settle'. Their parents are now trying to get a court appeal after the 'carers' where given pitifull charges, and need you support. Please read and sign, these women must never be allowed to work with children again!

http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/restraints/


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poppyseed* 
Please move this if I have posted it in the wrong section.

This is outrageous, babies aged between 4 and 15 months were tied up with sheets at nap time to 'help them settle'. Their parents are now trying to get a court appeal after the 'carers' where given pitifull charges, and need you support. Please read and sign, these women must never be allowed to work with children again!

http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/restraints/

I'm having some trouble with this. I agree that if the parents didn't want their children swaddled, the children shouldn't have been. I also agree that the age range seems a bit high for swaddling. But I swaddle my babies to sleep, in roughly the manner described although not with sheets and with a bit more freedom to move their legs. I wasn't aware that this was outrageous.


----------



## L&IsMama (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra* 
I'm having some trouble with this. I wasn't aware that this was outrageous.

Really? Well, let's see...The children were restrained with two sheets - one sheet wrapped tightly around their legs and tied around their calves the second sheet swaddled them (essentially mummified the children) with their arms down around their sides. The children were unable to move their arms and legs whilst in this restraints. The carers admitted to restraining the children in this manner and also admitted that they used this method because it made their job easier!

You really do not see a problem with this? Would you be upset to pick up your dc at a daycare center and find them restrained in this manner? That's not swaddling, that's restraining.


----------



## loriforeman (Aug 18, 2007)

i swaddled my children...when they were like newborns. you know, until they were maybe a month old.

i can't imagine doing such to a 9-15 month old.


----------



## BeanyMama (Jul 25, 2006)

it's not "swaddling" if it's admittedly restraint. id be pissed if someone wrapped up my toddler in a sheet.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

The method is outrageous and wrong, but not the age. I swaddle until they don't seem to need it anymore. My son was swaddled at bedtime for his entire first year. My dd outgrew the need at about 8 months. But using 2 sheets to tie them down......not ok.


----------



## polka123 (Nov 27, 2003)

signed


----------



## MichelleS (May 18, 2005)

signed.


----------



## Genesis (Jan 8, 2007)

i don't have paypal.







please update when you know what happens to those women. i hope they can never work with children again.







:


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

signed


----------



## Evansmama (May 13, 2007)

Complete disregard for the parent s wishes I'd be enraged.


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

Signed.
poor babies


----------



## Margot Adler (Jun 2, 2007)

This is terrible!


----------

